
Could Google disappear? Analysts warn of the search engine's demise - alexwebmaster
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2220635/Could-Google-disappear-Analysts-warn-search-engines-demise-fails-improve-mobile-advertising.html
======
constantin
I don't think. Instead, will evolve.

